#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Senh ew-135 of 145 G2

## soundmaster

hallo,,:) 

heeft er iemand ervaring met de sennheiser ew-145?of foto's? Ik zou die mischien in de toekomst willen aanschaffen voor mijn drive-in show.

----------


## Devotion

Foto's heb ik een heleboel: klik  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ibvee

Yup, is erg netjes voor het geld. Maar wat wil je met foto's???

----------


## jeroen01

hallo,

ik heb net 2 sennheiser ew15 g2 handhelds besteld, mijn vraag is of er iemand is die deze microfoons in het bezit hebben en hoe het ze bevalt, ik kan namelijk nergens revieuws vinden,

groet jeroen

----------


## daantje

Ik heb nu een aatal keren met de G2 serie gewerkt en ben absoluut tevreden. Ontzettend goede ontvangst en niet storingsgevoelig. 
Ik vind de displays op ontvanger en handheld heel erg verbeterd en duidelijker geworden ten opzichte van de oudere serie. van mijn kant uit alleen maar lof.
mvg
Danil

----------


## shure-fan

prima spul hoor...  heb zelf de ew145 g2 al 3 jaar  en bevalt nog steeds erg goed

----------


## rolanddeg

Momenteel heb ik voor een theaterproductietje de 'classic' EW100 en EW100 G2 serie naast elkaar draaien... (865 koppen erop), prima spul dat G2!!! Zuinig met de batterijen, goede ontvangst, lekker zuiver. En uiteraard de leuke 'gadget' functies, namen geven enzo. Ik kan me al voorstellen hoe de set met E835 kop erop zal klinken gezien m'n ervaringen met de 835, die ook elders op het forum te lezen zijn. Voor de simpele dingen hl goed bruikbaar, wil je hem voor kritischere dingen qua zuiverheid en openheid inzetten zou ik de microfoon met E845 kop overwegen. EW865 is leuk voor microfoontechniekloze mensen... Maar hij wil nog wel is ploppen in het laag als er een beetje hard in gezongen wordt.

Ook heb ik vrij regelmatig een setje G2 draadloze gitaarsystemen mee: ideaal. Ik hoor het verschil niet tussen bedraad en draadloos. Ook ongelofelijk zuinige bodypacks, eens per 3 shows de batterijen is vervangen. Niets dan lof over G2.

----------


## ronny

Ik heb ervaring met de EW165 reeks. Daar heb ik toch maar gemengde gevoelens bij. Op de ene productie geven ze in mijn oren dan toch, een perfecte klank, gaan de batterijen lang mee en heb je geen last van storingen. Op de andere productie, heb je RF storing tot en met :Frown:  , willen batterijen niet langer meegaan als een avond(zijn nogthans dezelfde!) en kraken ze soms bij hard insturen. Die dingen staan nogthans op -30db en oversturen niet op de ontvanger :Confused:  

Ik vind het wel leuke microfoons, maar soms geven ze mij echt grijze haren( en moet nog 22 worden  :Big Grin:  ).

Misschien dat die dingen veel vermogen vragen wanneer er veel RF storing in de omgeving is...? Dat is dan toch al een verklaring waarom die batterijen( Duracell niet oplaadbaar) een pak minder lang meegaan als de andere keer.

mvg
ronny

----------


## GvH-E

Genoemde typen mic. zijn uitstekend in relatie met de prijs en voldoen goed.  Wanneer een batterij wat eerder leeg is is de batterij niet optimaal vers of vol geweest.  Type alkaline toepassen. Heeft niets met storing te maken.  
En wanneer je een mic. van dichtbij zeer luid "bespreekt" moet de instelling op de microfoon anders zijn dan bijv. op een lessenaar op 40 cm spreekafstand. 
Wat betreft de storing, je moet voortijdig een schoon kanaal uitzoeken, een storing van extern is altijd mogelijk en heeft niet direct met de kwaliteit van de mic. te maken. Conclusie: een goede keuze.  GvH-E

----------


## soundmaster

Hallo,

Ik ben van plan om de ew145 te gaan aanschaffen voor mijn drive-in. Is het moeilijk om zoon sennheiser in te stellen kwa [FONT='Times New Roman']frequentie[/FONT]? En hebben jullie vaak last van storingen op zenders?

Groetjes Marnix

----------


## showband

Ik draai momenteel met 5 ew300 en 3 ew100 systemen tegelijk. (+1x AKG 40)
Geen problemen.

----------


## rolanddeg

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben van plan om de ew145 te gaan aanschaffen voor mijn drive-in. Is het moeilijk om zoon sennheiser in te stellen kwa [FONT=Times New Roman]frequentie[/FONT]? En hebben jullie vaak last van storingen op zenders?
> 
> Groetjes Marnix



Totaal niet... Het wijst zichzelf, en anders weet de handleiding ook wel raad. Het menu is dusdanig simpel dat je hem binnen 20 seconden door hebt. En je stelt je frequentie 1 keer goed in en als het goed is hoef je er in jouw geval nooit meer naar om te kijken. Ik dacht trouwens dat de frequentie standaard al op 800.100 staat ingesteld, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.

Maar eerlijk gezegd pas ik de Sennheisers voornamelijk op dezelfde locatie toe: het theater waar ik werk. En daar heb ik nog nooit ene storing gehoord, terwijl er hier toch Digitenne in de lucht zit!  :Wink:

----------


## soundmaster

Hallo,

Ik zou denken dat het wel moeilijk is maar valt dus mee... :Wink:  Nog even een vraag ik zit te twijfelen tussen de Ew-145G2 en de Ew-1945G2 welke van die 2 adviseren jullie mij? Ik ga hem voor mijn drive-in gebruiken. Alvast bedankt

Groetjes Marnix.

----------


## rolanddeg

Voor een drive-in zijn beide denk ik wel geschikt. Het verschil is dat er op de 145 een Sennheiser E845 kop zit en op de 1945 een E945 kop. Maar de E945 kop heeft een veel mooiere klank (is mijn mening) dan de E845. 

Aangezien beide draadloze systemen even duur zijn zou ik zónder twijfel voor de Ew-1945G2 gaan!

Groeten, Roland

----------


## soundmaster

Oke..

Heeft er nog iemand ervaring met de Ew-1945G2? Zitten er veel nadelen aan deze set? 

MvG marnix

----------


## showband

Ik heb er al een jaar twee in gebruik.
Nooit problemen mee gehad.

Doen ook ERG lang met batterijen.
setje oplaadbaar 2700mAh NiMh gaan meer dan 2 optredens mee...

----------


## soundmaster

...

Ik heb de ew-1945 getest en vergelijken met de ew-135 ik moet eerlijk zeggen het verschil was niet te horen rondzingen deden ze ook niet! De verkoper gaf ook toe dat er geen verschil te horen was. Het uiterlijk van de ew-135 vind ik ook mooier ( De kop dan ) dus denk dat ik de ew-135 ga aanschaffen. Wat vinden jullie?

MvG Marnix

----------


## showband

als JIJ ze hetzelfde vind klinken zou ik voor de goedkoopste gaan natuurlijk.

Ik ben het niet eens dat de 945 en 835 kop hetzelfde klinkt. Maar dat kost gelijk wel pegels.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## soundmaster

He,

Ik heb maar gewone kleine drive-in, En soms iemand die zingt praat dan is de ew-135 toch al voldoende lijkt mij?

MVG marnix

----------


## rolanddeg

Ruím voldoende.

----------


## soundmaster

Eigenlijk om hem eens van alle kanten te zien. Wat ik inmiddels al in het echt heb gedaan. Excuses hiervoor... Is het verschil tussen een Ew-135 en een Ew-145 goed te horen? En is het verstandiger om een ew-145 te kopen omdat ik daar over een paar jaar nog plezier aan heb? En kan je der ook voor later zangers/zangeressen goed mee versterken?

Groet marnix

----------


## rolanddeg

Nou, aangezien het beide zangmicrofoons zijn moet het met alle2 wel lukken he... Voor kleinere producties gebruik ik vaak een E835 mic (de bedrade versie van de EW135 dus) en daar is prima mee te werken. Maar de 145 klinkt iets ruimtelijker en opener... Ik vind hem mooier klinken. 

Maare, werd dit onderwerp ook al niet hier besproken:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...w135-g2-2.html

----------


## moderator

Onderwerpen even samengevoegd.

----------


## Lukas

Heeft iemand ervaring met de Sennheiser
ew 365-D G2 ???

ik ben van plan om 9-10 van deze kopen en samen tegelijk gebruiken met 2 andere wireless systemen,

mijn vraag is of het kan met zoveel wireless mics tegelijk?

en of de ew 365-D G2 goed is voor zang? 
ik had bedacht om alles in 1 rack te monteren plus fisher-oplader,

is dit voldoende of heb ik nog iets extra nodig? :]

----------


## soundmaster

Hoi,

Even nog terug te komen op de ew-145g2 vs de ew-1945g2. Ik heb een hele dag mogen werken met de ew-1945g2 en hij zij dat het zeker geen miskoop is en hij zelf zou voor de 1945g2 gaan. Kwa klank is de 1945 erg mooi! Conclusie je kan een microfoon het best kiezen door hem goed te testen. Ik ga de ew1945g2 aanschaffen. Bedankt voor jullie reacties!

Groet

----------


## shure-fan

@ lukas:

10 draadloze systemen in een rack is prima te doen, en kan ook prima naast elkaar werken,  

Wat ik je nog wel aanraad is om een (lees:  meerdere) antenne distributie systemen te kopen van sennheiser,  je zou hiervan dan 3 nodig hebben  (1 unit kan 4 ontvangers aan)   en dan om het af te maken nog 2x een richt antenne van sennheiser erbij.     kost wel wat maar heb je ook zeker wat

verder over je rack indeling

bovenaan een fiskeramps racklight
daaronder 2x antenne aansluiting (bnc)
daaronder de 10 g2 systemen
daaronder de fisher lader
daaronder 2x een racklade van 2 he  (1 (of 2) lade(s) voor de zenders en 1 voor je bekabeling / batterijen enzo)
daaronder een patch paneeltje waar de xlr-ren van de zenders eruit komen  en waar een powercon ingaat samen met een powercon uitgang

De antenne distributie  lekker achterin het rack hangen  zodat die uit het zicht zijn  (je kunt ze ook aan de voorkant erin plaatsen als je dat handiger vind)

en misschien nog een extra setje oplaadbare fishers (spare  je weet maar nooit)

Waar ga je de set eigenlijk voor gebruiken?

----------


## sis

> Hoi,
> 
> Even nog terug te komen op de ew-145g2 vs de ew-1945g2. Ik heb een hele dag mogen werken met de ew-1945g2 en hij zij dat het zeker geen miskoop is en hij zelf zou voor de 1945g2 gaan. Kwa klank is de 1945 erg mooi! Conclusie je kan een microfoon het best kiezen door hem goed te testen. Ik ga de ew1945g2 aanschaffen. Bedankt voor jullie reacties!
> 
> MvG Marnix Pullens.



MAAR je ziet hem nergens op grote podia, dat stemt toch tot nadenken 
sis

----------


## showband

Sis hou eens op met idiote verhalen.
Ik vind het best dat wij twee het niet eens zijn maar wat je hierboven beweerd is gewoon NIET waar.

Sennheiser zou ook gewoon failliet gaan als niemand de microfoons zou kopen die ze maken.

als je gewoon naar het londen concert van Live Earth had gekeken had je gezien dat 3/4 van de aanwezige vocalisten met sennheiser wireless microfoons stond. En niet de modellen uit het topsegment! Dat zal vast zijn omdat jouw SM58 beter is en de BBC er minder verstand van heeft dan jij. Maar koudweg beweren "je ziet hem nergens op grote podia, dat stemt toch tot nadenken " is dus gewoon dikke bu****it.

De reden van de keuze in nederland voor SM58 is vaak genoeg bediscussieerd op deze site. En dit soort stemmingmakerij is wat mij betreft de nummer een reden dat mensen voor dat ding blijven kiezen.
Als je echt de groten der aarde zou volgen zou nederland trouwens volstaan met audix. En op dat gebied doen we het allemaal ineens niet.

----------


## showband

Pussycat Dolls:
YouTube - Pussycat Dolls - Stick With You (Live Earth)=
Black Eyed Peas:
YouTube - LIVE EARTH concert : Black Eyed Peas=
enz:
YouTube - Corinne Bailey Rae - Put Your Records On (Live Earth)=

buiten elton john, sting, Nelly Furtado, Beyonce, Stevie Nicks, Alicia Keys (schijnt met 935 te zingen op haar 500 wireless systeem. Da´s is zowat de meest gehate microfoon op deze site)

Ik zie al jaren alle tapeartiesten van nederland met sennheisers het toneel op klimmen. En daar zitten top tien in UK types tussen.

Het zal allemaal nep zijn, en niet omdat ze het mooi vinden en wat er allemaal van gevonden wordt. Maar ik haak af bij zinnen "MAAR je ziet hem nergens op grote podia, dat stemt toch tot nadenken "

*p.s.*
*OH ja, Ik gebruik op het toneel ze omdat na testen ze het beter deden dan de SM58´s. En ook voor meer dan 4000 man. Dus bij mijn band zie je ze ook op grotere podia. En het PA bedrijf waar ik huur heeft ze in gebruik bij al hun festivals waar iedereen er met veel plezier doorheen zingt.*

je ziet hem nergens op grote podia, dat stemt toch tot nadenken zeker. Dat laat je nadenken over de bron van de informatie.

----------


## sis

> Sis hou eens op met idiote verhalen.
> Ik vind het best dat wij twee het niet eens zijn maar wat je hierboven beweerd is gewoon NIET waar.
> 
> Sennheiser zou ook gewoon failliet gaan als niemand de microfoons zou kopen die ze maken.
> 
> als je gewoon naar het londen concert van Live Earth had gekeken had je gezien dat 3/4 van de aanwezige vocalisten met sennheiser wireless microfoons stond. En niet de modellen uit het topsegment! Dat zal vast zijn omdat jouw SM58 beter is en de BBC er minder verstand van heeft dan jij. Maar koudweg beweren "je ziet hem nergens op grote podia, dat stemt toch tot nadenken " is dus gewoon dikke bu****it.
> 
> De reden van de keuze in nederland voor SM58 is vaak genoeg bediscussieerd op deze site. En dit soort stemmingmakerij is wat mij betreft de nummer een reden dat mensen voor dat ding blijven kiezen.
> Als je echt de groten der aarde zou volgen zou nederland trouwens volstaan met audix. En op dat gebied doen we het allemaal ineens niet.



Jongen toch , ga eens even normaal doen 
Gisteren op de Gentse feesten ( Het grootste evennement in Europa ) De meeste gebruikte microfoon op alle podia is de SM 58 
Sorry hoor , nu ga jij met niet vertellen wat

----------


## sis

Showband, dit is super , jij gaat me NU of MORGEN vertellen WAAR die Bewuste sennheisers gebruikt worden 
Geen gezever 
Ik wil nu firma's zien en horen die deze gebruiken voor zang 
Greetz :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## showband

"je ziet hem nergens op grote podia, dat stemt toch tot nadenken"

*ner·gens* (bw.) *1* op of in geen plaats *2* met een bijwoord ter vervanging van een voorzetsel met 'niets'
*Ik laat je per omgaande drie videos zien uit wembly dat hitartiesten er doorheen zingen* (vorige pagina) en je respondeert met " jij gaat me NU of MORGEN vertellen WAAR die Bewuste sennheisers gebruikt worden " ????????

"je ziet hem nergens op grote podia, dat stemt toch tot nadenken"
Dat is stemmingmakerij dat ga ik je zeker even vertellen. En die gentse feesten vind ik prima voor je. Weet je trouwens dat *de meest gebruikte* compressors/gates op europese podia behringer zijn? Wat zou "de meest gebruikte" bewijzen?

Dit verhaal "dat geen enkele firma ze gebruikt" hou je trouwens in een thread waarin inmiddels al 6 professionele gebruikers melden die dingen te gebruiken. Wat wil je nu eigenlijk? Je onbenul spuien?

----------


## sis

Sorry, bericht verwijderd , ik werd even kwaad met dat gezever
sis

----------


## moderator

Sis,

Inhoudelijk behoort een moderator zich niet in een discussie te mengen, dat zal ik dan ook niet doen!

Wel een vriendelijk verzoek om inhoudelijk te reageren en niet alleen maar te strooien met one liners en ongefundeerde oprispingen.





> "Dit merk is niet goed meer , punt andere lijn"



Vriendelijk verzoek aan de lezers om dit te lezen als: "naar mijn mening maakt Sennheiser geen goede producten meer"

Kortom: druk je zorgvuldig uit, dat maakt je bijdrages in ieder geval minder lachwekkend!

----------


## shure-fan

> MAAR je ziet hem nergens op grote podia, dat stemt toch tot nadenken 
> sis



ik zal meteen ook een reden vertellen waarom je sennheiser ew weinig ziet op grote podia / festivals.

bij grote podia / festivals en dergelijke waar veel draadloos in de lucht hangt (award shows,  pinkpop / lowlands noem maar op) word ampco vaak gevraagd om daar de verzorging te doen op het gebied van geluidsversterking,

Ampco neemt dan een x aantal shure uhf R microfoons mee en worden daar terplekke ingeregeld door 1 persoon die verantwoordelijk word gesteld voor alle  draadloze audio oplossingen (mic's en in ear).

Wanneer een band of tape artiest daar aankomt bij dat evenement onderschept de zendertechnicus van Ampco met de boodschap dat "wegens het vele draadloze verkeer in de lucht de zender van de artiest niet gebruikt wordt, maar een vervangende krijgt van ampco"  
de artiest kan hier alleen maar mee akkoord gaan want anders dient de artiest met een draadje te zingen.

Wanneer de artiest de volgende avond weer als tape artiest staat te spelen kun je er bijna wel vanuit gaan dat ie met een ew zender staat te zingen.

----------


## sis

> Sis,
> 
> Inhoudelijk behoort een moderator zich niet in een discussie te mengen, dat zal ik dan ook niet doen!
> 
> Wel een vriendelijk verzoek om inhoudelijk te reageren en niet alleen maar te strooien met one liners en ongefundeerde oprispingen.
> 
> 
> 
> Vriendelijk verzoek aan de lezers om dit te lezen als: "naar mijn mening maakt Sennheiser geen goede producten meer"
> ...



Mijn welgemeende excusses moderator .
Het is en het blijft een algemene discussie, sennheiser kom ik nooit tegen , ik weet niet hoe het bij jullie in het hoge noorden zit , maar bij ons NIET !
Dit is een vaststelling waar wij of ik niet omheen kan 
sis

----------


## trinityXXIV

> Mijn welgemeende excusses moderator .
> Het is en het blijft een algemene discussie, sennheiser kom ik nooit tegen , ik weet niet hoe het bij jullie in het hoge noorden zit , maar bij ons NIET !
> Dit is een vaststelling waar wij of ik niet omheen kan 
> sis



Hey sis,

Was je op Rock Werchter? Keane? My chemical romance? Lilly Allen?
Enfin, dat zijn er toch die ik me op 't eerste zicht herinner met een draadloze Sennheiser.

Grtz,
Kris.

----------


## DJ nn

> Jongen toch , ga eens even normaal doen 
> Gisteren op de Gentse feesten ( Het grootste evennement in Europa ) De meeste gebruikte microfoon op alle podia is de SM 58 
> Sorry hoor , nu ga jij met niet vertellen wat



Gisteren (2de dag dus) heb ik niet zo veel SM 58's gezien.
Er waren best veel andere micjes hoor.

Ik steun wel het feit dat de shure's veel worden gebruikt.
Daarintegen sennheiser kom je ook zeer vaak tegen hier in belgië.

Zal eerder liggen aan welk bedrijf het geluid verzorgd.
Allemaal dezelfde mic's zijn toch ook mooier dan 10 verschillende ?
De "gewone mens" gaat dat zien, niet horen/weten. Dus als die sennheiser mooi klinkt gebruik je die gewoon. (zo denk ik erover in't algemeen)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## showband

Er is een leuke thread bezig waarin allemaal sitemembers apparatuurlijsten laten zien:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...en-beheer.html

Daar zie je de shures en sennheisers broederlijk naast beyer, AKG en audio technica staan. Opvallend is dat de meeste professionals op deze site gewoon een prima "mixed bag"  met verschillende merken in de koffer heeft.

Je merkt dat bepaalde types begrijperlijkerwijs bijna overal te zien zijn. En soms wat exotische uitstapjes. 

Opvallend weinig aanwezig is EV trouwens. Die toch hele mooie modellen maakt.

----------


## shure-fan

kunnen we weer ontopic gaan?

----------


## trinityXXIV

Ik heb zelf een ew 165 G2. Ben ik zeer tevreden van! En nee, nog geen feedbackproblemen gehad. Maar hell, nu ben ik weer offtopic bezig, zeker?  :Wink: 

Enige (kleine) minpuntje (en da's ook al gezegd, denk ik): die draadloze Sennheiser mics hebben onderaan zo'n beschermkapje (voor de on-off en zo te regelen). Maar als je de mic in een statief zet, en je trekt hem er langs voren uit (zoals met elke andere mic), wil dat beschermkapje wel eens loskomen en zoek geraken... En dan ben je nog zo voorzichtig geweest met je materiaal ...

Grtz,
Kris.

----------


## sis

> kunnen we weer ontopic gaan?



Hoezo ontopic 
sis

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Als verantwoordelijke geluidstechnicus van een van de pleinen op de Gentse Feesten kan ik je toch mededelen dat wij de Sennheiser 945 en de EW-550 met 945 koppen als standaard zangmicrofoons gebruiken. De enige keer dat er een Beta 58 gebruikt word, is als de artiest of de mixer er speciaal om vraagt.

----------


## sis

> Als verantwoordelijke geluidstechnicus van een van de pleinen op de Gentse Feesten kan ik je toch mededelen dat wij de Sennheiser 945 en de EW-550 met 945 koppen als standaard zangmicrofoons gebruiken. De enige keer dat er een Beta 58 gebruikt word, is als de artiest of de mixer er speciaal om vraagt.



Ja dat weet ik .
je hebt mij ooit eens verteld dat je : draadloos : 99 sennheisers verkoopt, daarentegen 1 shure ... 
Althans zo heb jij het verteld, klop toch hé Peter ?
sis

----------


## Gast1401081

tower of power : eigen mikes bij zich...

----------


## WilcoFles

Ook wij maken gebruik van beide systemen. Persoonlijk vindt ik de Shure beter klinken, maar dan wel de beta versies.
Vooral de 87 klinkt erg lekker, voor een redelijke prijs.
Echter, met de Sennheisers werk ik ook al behoorlijk lang en hier redden we ons prima mee.

De discussie opzich vindt ik wel wat overdreven, het is toch ieders eigen keus waar je mee wil werken?
Los van het feit dat er artiesten zijn met een rider waarin om een specifiek merk gevraagd word.

De sm58 is, en blijft waarschijnlijk, 's werelds meest toegepaste microfoon.
Dat valt niet te ontkennen, toch?

----------


## sis

> Ook wij maken gebruik van beide systemen. Persoonlijk vindt ik de Shure beter klinken, maar dan wel de beta versies.
> Vooral de 87 klinkt erg lekker, voor een redelijke prijs.
> Echter, met de Sennheisers werk ik ook al behoorlijk lang en hier redden we ons prima mee.
> 
> De discussie opzich vindt ik wel wat overdreven, het is toch ieders eigen keus waar je mee wil werken?
> Los van het feit dat er artiesten zijn met een rider waarin om een specifiek merk gevraagd word.
> 
> De sm58 is, en blijft waarschijnlijk, 's werelds meest toegepaste microfoon.
> Dat valt niet te ontkennen, toch?



DIT zeg ik nu al jaren, ieder zijn keus .
Maar je hebt voorstanders en tegenstanders bij beide merken !
Kijk gewoon eens naar televisie ! op alle zenders is er wel iets te beleven , tenminste in de late uren .
Jazz, rock enz... 
Hoeveel keer zie je dan een shure verschijnen ... ?
Niet te doen ...
Ik heb een sennheiser: E-845E, 865E, 945E gehad , allemaal weggedaan , gewoon verkocht !
Nu alleen maar shure SLX 4 met 58 beta kop en PGX 24 met 58 beta kop
Ik respecteer de sennheiser gebruikers maar bij mij komt hij niet meer binnen, nope 
En dit tot alle tevredenheid van mijn klanten  :Big Grin: 
Sis

----------


## MarkRombouts

Wat ik merk bij de Shure SLX met beta 58 kop dat hij ook na het instellen van de kop op -10b over de rooie gaat als er hard gezongen/geroepen wordt. De SLX met Beta 87 of SM86 kop heeft hier helemaal geen last van gelukkig, want deze gebruik ik regelmatig.

Ook met verschillende Sennheiser modellen EW165 en 365 heb ik dit meegemaakt.

----------


## WilcoFles

> Wat ik merk bij de Shure SLX met beta 58 kop dat hij ook na het instellen van de kop op -10b over de rooie gaat als er hard gezongen/geroepen wordt. De SLX met Beta 87 of SM86 kop heeft hier helemaal geen last van gelukkig, want deze gebruik ik regelmatig.
> 
> Ook met verschillende Sennheiser modellen EW165 en 365 heb ik dit meegemaakt.



Klopt, same here, de beta58 is gevoelig voor de hardere zangstemmen.
De G2 series van Sennheiser zijn ook gevoeliger dan de "oude" 100 serie.

Wat is me trouwesn afvraag; hoe zijn de ervaringen met andere merken? Daar lees ik weinig over namelijk.

gr Wilco

----------


## sis

> Wat ik merk bij de Shure SLX met beta 58 kop dat hij ook na het instellen van de kop op -10b over de rooie gaat als er hard gezongen/geroepen wordt.



OK klopt, maar dan moet het al heel hard gaan, je hoort die rooie niet terug in de mengtafel, dus waarschijnlijk is er nog wel een marge aanwezig in ontvanger ...
sis

----------

